# Cardio



## hulksmash (Feb 25, 2016)

So we all pin. Who else does dreaded cardio, too?

I miss my low BF days and wanna stay in single digits..SO WHO'S WITH ME

Do tell your opinion on cardio. Why/why not/best AAS you think flows with cardio?

For me it's to get lower than 8-10% BF. And never go above 8-10%.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 25, 2016)

I've never done cardio in my life for the sake of getting leaner. I ran for a few months to get ready for a physical agility test and that was it. Lol. I'll stay around 12 percent bf always and not do cardio.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2016)

How ****ing dare you post such vile and disgusting things on this board!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 25, 2016)

I do cardio to stay well rounded...heart health baby......

plus, when this old ass can out run the youngins...well...that's just an added benefit


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 25, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> How ****ing dare you post such vile and disgusting things on this board!!!!!!



waited for this <3

PoB be hitting treadmills every Saturday ya'll

he's a closeted treadmiller, dont let him fool you


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2016)

Gotta do that cardio brother. 

I've done running, elliptical, treadmill, and by far the best for the slimming seems to be the StairMaster. 

25 min. Bust it out.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 25, 2016)

Jenner said:


> I do cardio to stay well rounded...heart health baby......
> 
> plus, when this old ass can out run the youngins...well...that's just an added benefit



I ran for the first time earlier this year, did 8 minute mile, and thats with smoking too many damn cigarettes daily

Not the 6 min mile I had, but that made me lose an excuse to quit smoking LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2016)

Jenner said:


> I do cardio to stay well rounded...heart health baby......
> 
> plus, when this old ass can out run the youngins...well...that's just an added benefit



^^^ this. Pretty much the only reason I recommend cardio.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 26, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> I ran for the first time earlier this year, did 8 minute mile, and thats with smoking too many damn cigarettes daily
> 
> Not the 6 min mile I had, but that made me lose an excuse to quit smoking LOL



well, let's hope you don't get lung cancer and then quit...not to be harsh but anyone can get lung cancer but smoking sure does help 

or heart problems from smoking.....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 26, 2016)

I just got off the treadmill! 30min 8min pace . I love to run, my feet hate it the more I do it the worse they get. I get Bursitis and bone bruises and haven't figured out a way to beat it yet besides curbing my running to twice maybe 3 times a week and when I over do it I have to give it up until the feet heal . I really don't find any pleasure in any other type of cardio I feel like its pointless for me . I don't run to cut fat though its a welcomed side effect. For me I literally get high the longer I run I will get cold chills like I am rolling I will get energy spikes like I did a bump this probably sounds insane to most of you but the only way I have ever felt a pure natural high is by pushing mileage on a run.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 26, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> For me I literally get high the longer I run I will get cold chills like I am rolling I will get energy spikes like I did a bump this probably sounds insane to most of you but the only way I have ever felt a pure natural high is by pushing mileage on a run.



This happens to me also and when that chill hits its also a burst of energy...love that feeling


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 26, 2016)

Jenner said:


> This happens to me also and when that chill hits its also a burst of energy...love that feeling



I've been there before as well, it's a cool feeling.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 26, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I just got off the treadmill! 30min 8min pace . I love to run, my feet hate it the more I do it the worse they get. I get Bursitis and bone bruises and haven't figured out a way to beat it yet besides curbing my running to twice maybe 3 times a week and when I over do it I have to give it up until the feet heal . I really don't find any pleasure in any other type of cardio I feel like its pointless for me . I don't run to cut fat though its a welcomed side effect. For me I literally get high the longer I run I will get cold chills like I am rolling I will get energy spikes like I did a bump this probably sounds insane to most of you but the only way I have ever felt a pure natural high is by pushing mileage on a run.



Ever try out some Vibram Five Fingers for running? It greatly helped my foot aches as well as stride changed.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 26, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Ever try out some Vibram Five Fingers for running? It greatly helped my foot aches as well as stride changed.




No I have never worn those shoes but I will pick some up and give it a try thanks for the tip!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 26, 2016)

Weird. My buddy who ran the Marathon without training said the same thing. Then he crossed the finish line, ducked into an alley and smoked a blunt. He must have been REALLY high then. He is like a mix of rain man and Forrest Gump with a side of Spicoli.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 26, 2016)

It's not about physique all of the time.  It's about heart health and actually living a full life.  Anyone who tells me "bury me young, bury me big" is full of shit unless you have a death wish, are suicidal, or just don't give a ****.  Even Phil Heath does cardio.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2016)

People actually say that sponge? Bury me young bury me big? The fukk


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 26, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> People actually say that sponge? Bury me young bury me big? The fukk



How 'bout Die Young Strong?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

Spongy said:


> It's not about physique all of the time.  It's about heart health and actually living a full life.  Anyone who tells me "bury me young, bury me big" is full of shit unless you have a death wish, are suicidal, or just don't give a ****.  Even Phil Heath does cardio.



I don't care about big but bury me strong for damn sure lol


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 26, 2016)

I do sled pushes/pulls, tire flips, sprints, Med ball/rope slams, farmers carries. All the good stuff. I'll only do about 15 minute of this then I'm done


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 26, 2016)

Sprint work 2x a week, gotta get your blood pumping


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 26, 2016)

You smoke cigarettes, are you fukin kidding me dude you gotta quit that shit!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 26, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> So we all pin. Who else does dreaded cardio, too?
> 
> I miss my low BF days and wanna stay in single digits..SO WHO'S WITH ME
> 
> ...




Hulk I'm down with this, it's easy to get lazy with cardio..right now I only do stair stepper for about 10 minutes post workout 1-2x a week on top of my training. Which isn't much but I still leave the stepper dripping in sweat. I'll probably increase this to 3-4x a week when it starts to get warmer, but for overall heart health etc. Idk how much is best...I'd start slow and gradually increase it..stair stepper is awesome.


----------



## mickems (Feb 26, 2016)

I only do cardio because I want a happy heart. I'm too old to avoid it.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 26, 2016)

Cardio done.

25 min on the StairClimber!

#teamleanz


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 26, 2016)

I did the stairmaster before and lost some weight and now I'm trying to build up my endurance with jogging/running/rest.  I try to do 3 minute fast jog, 1 minute fast walk, then I go up to 4 minutes, then 5 and so on.  I'm hoping to losee 10 more lbs before the summer.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 26, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> I did the stairmaster before and lost some weight and now I'm trying to build up my endurance with jogging/running/rest.  I try to do 3 minute fast jog, 1 minute fast walk, then I go up to 4 minutes, then 5 and so on.  I'm hoping to losee 10 more lbs before the summer.



That's good stuff right there!

Protip, You can snag the free Digifit app on your smartphone. Then configure the voice announcements for running to chime in every 1 minute (with pace, cals burtned, whatever). I then use these audio cues for interval training outside. I walk for the first minute, hear the voice announcement, that's my cue to run which I do for a minute, until the next voice announcement, then it's walking for 1 minute. I alternate this for an entire 5k. Great HIIT style training and keeps the run from getting boring.


----------



## Go Away (Feb 26, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Weird. My buddy who ran the Marathon without training said the same thing. Then he crossed the finish line, ducked into an alley and smoked a blunt. He must have been REALLY high then. He is like a mix of rain man and Forrest Gump with a side of Spicoli.



We would get along great. Except I don't run.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 26, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> You smoke cigarettes, are you fukin kidding me dude you gotta quit that shit!



Yes, and cigars (lawd tatuaje and rocky patels)

Yea, I should cut out the cigs


----------

